# Blizzard Shmizard



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

What a bust ! I don’t have 1 sq in of snow left on my driveway.
The Blizzard of 2005 has come and gone. I didn’t break anything,
everything is running good and rearing to go, all rinsed off and
wiped down, but not a flake in sight.

Weekends sure would be a lot more fun if we got 10-12 in every 
Saturday night.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps a snow making machine is in your future. That could be your next ebay purchase and restoration project. :truth: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I have 3-4" on mine, and a few drifts. I need to clean it before the next snow, but it has just been to dam cold. About -10 now, and thats been more the norm then a strange accurance. Looks like no snow till next week, and it may warm up to the upper 20's this weekend, so I should have time. I dont mind the snow, but this cold has GOT TO GO!!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Plenty of snow for us + cold. It was -15 this morning. 42 in my garage. . *


got you beat in the cold contest tom.. it was 19 below this morning.. 

Drudge had a great pic of the snow in mass... they got clobbered then 10 more inches on monday.. good for them..


<img src=http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050123/capt.mamd10301231953.winter_storm_mamd103.jpg>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I still have a covering on mine from some midnight snowfall of about an inch....the ground is still covered and its been too cold to powerwash the cars and machines....I'm luckly I have hot water spigots in the garage and outside (when the temp is moderate)....but its been too cold for that....I dont enjoy looking at my cars with salt on them....I go into convulsions when I see them, I'm too much of a neat nic....I keep everything clean, but have been unable for sometime now...

I think I would prefer the snow to happen mid week...its better to stay home and play from work....it bring out the inner child thingy...weekends just make it a work thru the weekend and back to work deal...

Ducati


----------

